# Check out the Liquid Logic Ronin 49 and 59



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2006)

Ronin's are in! 
Click-Ronin 59: http://summitkayak.com/store/index.cfm?item_id=1846&do=detail

Ronin 49: http://summitkayak.com/store/index.cfm?item_id=1845&do=detail

Bonus Materials-

Super Sale Page: http://summitkayak.com/store/index.cfm?saleitems=1&do=list

Used Boats: http://summitkayak.com/store/index.cfm?cat_id=55&do=list


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Not being a guru in the playboating world or anywhere for that matter, where is all the speed going to come from, its the same length as my kingpin. Well shorter actually.


----------



## shanebenedict (May 13, 2005)

*Speed*

The speed of course is not going to be 9 foot long boat speed.
It will be fast for the short package.
Low stern rocker and longer flat planing surface will make the speed better.
This boat is much faster than the Visions, or Space Cadet series.

Sorry to be so late on the answer I have been off fighting crocs in northern alabama. Okay maybe not.

Shane


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Shane... Alabama has gators not crocs. Some kind of BS story going on here. :? :lol:


----------



## shanebenedict (May 13, 2005)

*Just had a great time up and the Black River and Moose Fest.*

So its been two months since the last post. So its time to get back on the ball. A week ago Wednesday i picked Raphael Thiebaut up from the airport in Charlotte. I went paddling with Raph in the French Alps earlier this summer so it was my turn to take him on a tour. The original plan was to take him right from the plane to the
Charlotte Whitewater park but his baggage was lost so we had to deal with that. But from that point on things have been full on and super fun.

While we were driving home from the airport I called the Green and it said it was running till midnight which usually means the river will run the next morning but it may shut off at 7 am. So you have to get on the water early to make sure you have water. We were walking down the trail before daylight for Raph's first trip down the Green. Everyone had good lines and Raph fired up the Monkey on his first trip down the river. 

Here is the link to the rest of the story.
http://shanesliquidlogic.blogspot.com

Shane


----------



## shanebenedict (May 13, 2005)

*Just compiled all my online videos onto one page.*

Here is the direct link.
The Liquidlogic Movie Theatre, Click It.
There is also a link from my page. This was a fun little project. Fun to see all the different things we done in the last year or so.
Shaneslogic, Click It.
Shane


----------

